# Supplements for Arthritics



## lunginggirl (17 October 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking for reviews on Global Herbs Strong bone. After a lengthy trip to the vets yesterday we now know that my boy has Arthritis in his knee. My friend has said she knows someone who uses this on her Arthritic and I was wondering if anyone had any reviews on this as well? 

If anyone has any other herbs or supplements that they can recommend I am open to suggestions. He is currently on Turmeric, Chivers and Dandelion. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 October 2017)

lunginggirl said:



			Hi everyone, 

I am looking for reviews on Global Herbs Strong bone. After a lengthy trip to the vets yesterday we now know that my boy has Arthritis in his knee. My friend has said she knows someone who uses this on her Arthritic and I was wondering if anyone had any reviews on this as well? 

If anyone has any other herbs or supplements that they can recommend I am open to suggestions. He is currently on Turmeric, Chivers and Dandelion. 

Thanks in Advance!
		
Click to expand...

Are you feeding the turmeric with a good quality oil and black pepper can I ask?


----------



## lunginggirl (17 October 2017)

Yes, I am using linseed oil and fresh black pepper with the turmeric


----------

